# Cowboy Boots and everything that comes with them!



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think boots are a matter of preference. I prefer practicality to bling. I wear lace up ariats for daily working around the barn, riding, training, going to the feed store. I have a pair of pull on ariats that have some stitching on them I try and keep them for when I compete, or want a nicer pair to go to town in. I am pretty basic in my needs.

My friend on the other hand has more boots then one person needs from work boots to a pair to coordinate with every outfit.

As far as jeans you need boot cut jeans to fit over your boots.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

I honestly hate the square and snip toe trend, i'm old fashioned and like my rounded or pointed toe boots with a riding heel. I refuse to wear anything else. 

My work boots are pretty boring and i've been searching for going out boots for well over two years. Try having a 5 1/2 or 6 foot in womens with a ridiculously narrow heel AND be picky. I have even had bootts custom made twice in the last year that I was refunded for because they didn't fit. 

You just need to look for bootcut or straight leg jeans and your boot will fit under them fine.


----------



## Haylee Dawn (Oct 27, 2013)

All I wear is bootcut jeans. You can always see the top of my boot though  Maybe I'm built funny.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Haylee Dawn said:


> All I wear is bootcut jeans. You can always see the top of my boot though  Maybe I'm built funny.



Get longer jeans. When I don't have boots on my jeans cover my feet, and even with boots my jeans drag on the ground. I am 5'5", I buy jeans in long and have no problem with them coming up over my jeans. I get them at Walmart, nothing special just long boot cut or straight leg jeans.


----------



## Haylee Dawn (Oct 27, 2013)

gssw5 said:


> Get longer jeans. When I don't have boots on my jeans cover my feet, and even with boots my jeans drag on the ground. I am 5'5", I buy jeans in long and have no problem with them coming up over my jeans. I get them at Walmart, nothing special just long boot cut or straight leg jeans.


All my jeans are like that too.  It seems like it's more of a width problem, but the next step up for jeans would be bell bottoms...no.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Back in the day (once upon a time, a long, long time ago :lol when I actually used a horse for work the cowboy boots were the second casualty of what I wore (meaning the second item I stopped using). Tight jeans were the first :lol:. I still owned a couple of pair (come to think of it I still do....somewhere in my closet....with my other unused pair of riding boots), but I switched to something more functional and versatile that served a working rider's purposes much better..... i.e. I started wearing a pair of my dad's old combat boots (today I wear my old combat boots) :lol:


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I have square toed boots. Ariats with blue stitching. I absolutely HATE pointy toed boots, I think they look absolutely silly (I'm not an elf, thanks) and I really wish I had a pair of round toed... But, I'm really picky about my boots because prior to owning a horse I could never imagine myself wearing cowboy boots. I like them black, with minimal design (if any) and no pointy toes, and it works awesome for me. The only reason I REALLY wanted a pair was A) no tread for safer riding in stirrups and B) I could just slide them on. When you live in a dorm and have to put on and take off shoes multiple times per day that was AWESOME.

Aaaand now they're so comfy I wear them as my normal footwear except in the winter. As for clothing, I just go out in whatever clothed I happen to have on that day!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I like a rounded toe. Depends on the jeans, the modern styles, like skinny ones, and even some bootleg, are too narrow to fit over. Just wear your boots when you go try on jeans 

To me though, they're still a fashion thing. There are more comfortable boots for riding out there (in my experience).


----------



## Haylee Dawn (Oct 27, 2013)

Does anyone think that the 8" "gypsy" boots fit better under jeans? I've never had a pair of those. I'm thinking about going to TSC and trying on a pair and see if they look any different.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Personally, i'll never wear boots with such a low heel again. 

The only time I seriously thought I might die riding was when I was wearing boots with low heels. I was on a three year old that spooked and blew up, I couldn't get him pulled up and the bucking got worse and worse. My left foot ended up slipping completely though the stirrup sliding right past my heel and I was bucked off. I was dragged for a couple of minutes while I was furiously trying to kick my foot out while avoiding being stomped on. What saved me is I ended up breaking my own ankle and a couple bones in my foot so my foot could slip out. 

I haven't worn low heeled boots riding since.


----------



## Haylee Dawn (Oct 27, 2013)

*http://www.horseforum.com/media/graphics/misc/carrot.png*



BreakableRidhttp://www.horseforum.com/media/graphics/misc/carrot.pnger said:


> Personally, i'll never wear boots with such a low heel again.
> 
> The only time I seriously thought I might die riding was when I was wearing boots with low heels. I was on a three year old that spooked and blew up, I couldn't get him pulled up and the bucking got worse and worse. My left foot ended up slipping completely though the stirrup sliding right past my heel and I was bucked off. I was dragged for a couple of minutes while I was furiously trying to kick my foot out while avoiding being stomped on. What saved me is I ended up breaking my own ankle and a couple bones in my foot so my foot could slip out.
> 
> I haven't worn low heeled boots riding since.


Wow, thats scary! I would be more afraid of wearing boots with a big heel and getting hung up in the stirrup and not being able to bail or come off in a bad situation that way. Bad things can happen either way I guess!


----------



## KayceeJo (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm definatley a square toe person. They have more room in the toe box and I like how they look. I have several pairs (I used to work at a western store) but my favorite are a pair of 17 inch tall Anderson Beans. They are brown on the bottom, and teal blue on top, with a thin rubber sole and a riding heel. But for chores and wearing to town, I love Tony Lamas. They have really good arch support and outlast most other boots, at least for me. For wearing to town, I have a low roper heel on them, with a standard 11 inch top.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Interesting to see everyone's thoughts! 

I much prefer lace-up ropers with a round toe. It's what I used when I first started showing, since chaps lay better over the slim ankles IMO. They work with any jeans, I just happen to need XL since I'm tall. I also like the extra ankle support if I'm on my feet all day since I have a metal plate in one ankle. 

I currently have an ancient pair of Justin lacers that fiance tried to replace with some beautiful brown foot/teal ankle, pull-on, medium square toe boots but I hate the new boots. I wear the darn things periodically to prevent hurt feelings, but they are just awkward compared to lace ups - I have to have just the right jeans to fit over the tops, the toes make my feet look huge and I can't easily slip my toe into a stirrup when mounting (not cool when you're starting a youngster,) and I feel like the boots may fall off my foot when I remove my foot from the stirrup since it's not secured on like my lacers!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Haylee Dawn said:


> Does anyone think that the 8" "gypsy" boots fit better under jeans? I've never had a pair of those. I'm thinking about going to TSC and trying on a pair and see if they look any different.


I have a pair of size 6 gypsies that I've been trying to sell for awhile if you're interested :wink: I've never had a problem fitting them under my jeans... but I don't know how a taller pair would look under mine either.


----------



## Haylee Dawn (Oct 27, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> I have a pair of size 6 gypsies that I've been trying to sell for awhile if you're interested :wink: I've never had a problem fitting them under my jeans... but I don't know how a taller pair would look under mine either.



I wear 8's. I think those may be a tad bit small, lol!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For me, the square toe vs round toe thing is all about fit. I have a super wide foot (when I was buying Justin Ropers, I was buying a EE width and still getting pinched) and the short square toes have more room for my big blocky type feet. I wear these for everyday working boots and I love them. They are the most comfortable boots I've ever worn. I'll never go with anything else.
Professional Quickdraw 11" - Ariat

As for jeans, the only ones I'll ride in are my Wrangler Q-baby jeans. They have a bit of stretch, flat seams so I don't get the big wad of material right in my hoo-hah, and they are boot cut without being bell-bottomed LOL. Unfortunately, I don't have hardly any pictures of me in them where I'm not on a horse....

Oh, and I am only 5'5 but I buy a 36" inseam for my riding jeans. Anything shorter rides up and twists around my leg (in any brand or style, not just these).



















Forgive my frumpy posture here :?


----------



## Haylee Dawn (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you! That was really helpful. I'll have to look into those jeans..I think i've seen em at TSC before.


----------



## Haylee Dawn (Oct 27, 2013)

Also, I was just looking at your pictures and thats exactly how my boots look under my jeans, but I didn't even notice first glace and they look fine. Maybe I am just to knit-picky when it comes to myself. hah!


----------



## Haylee Dawn (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry for posting AGAIN, lol. Does anyone have rock 47 wrangler jeans or have worn them, thoughts?


----------



## KayceeJo (Mar 10, 2013)

I have some Rock 47 jeans. They are okay, but usually have quite a bit of bling on them. They are a lower rise, which is why I didn't like them for riding. I could never find any long enough for me either. They are very trendy, but when it comes to durability they are not that great. The fit is a little different to. Fairly narrow in the thigh and seem to cut in around the waist some. Defiantly try them on before you buy them. 

The Q-Baby jeans are great. Another one you may want to try are the Cowgirl Tuff jeans. Some have bling, some don't. I mainly wear the "Don't Fence Me In" jeans. They are easy to get in my size, a 27inch waist and a 36 inch inseam. They are pretty much the only jeans that I can find that fit around the waist and thigh, and are long enough and boot cut to fit over my boots. They are long enough that when I am on a horse they still stack around my boots. I am really picky about that. But they don't stretch as much as Q-Babys, at least for me. But I love them. Strong and durable to.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I have the guys version of Ariats that smrobs has and love them. No bling, straight forward everyday design, low walking heel and just really comfortable. Once you get them broken in. Mine took awhile, until I dropped them in the water trough and wore them until they dried.:lol:Also like smrobs I buy my jeans long at 38 inseams(I'm 6'2") and that works for me. I'm not sure they even make anything longer than that without paying a good bit more. OH, wrangler 13mwz cowboy cut jeans are my jeans. Sorry , not much help for you girls.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I have Ariats with the buckaroo heel and THEY ARE THE LOVE OF MY LIFE.

For riding. Not so much the walking, but when you have a horse, who needs to walk?









Here we have Mr. Pepper testing my new boots out -_-


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Fort fireman said:


> ...really comfortable. Once you get them broken in. Mine took awhile, until I dropped them in the water trough and wore them until they dried.:lol:
> 
> OH, wrangler 13mwz cowboy cut jeans are my jeans. Sorry , not much help for you girls.


FF, you've got great taste! :lol:

Exact same jeans my brother wears :wink:. Up until just a few years ago, he and I wore the same waist size. I borrowed a pair of his once when I went up to work in the feedlot with him. Granted, the 38" inseam was a little long for my 5'5 self:rofl:. My only complaint is that they don't have the flat seams and there is a bunch of material right where the seams meet... in a very unfortunate place for women.

I've always been taught that the first thing you do with a new pair of boots is soak them in warm water for about 10 minutes and then wear them until they're dry...then oil the bejeepers out of them. Mine fit like a glove from day 1 after doing that.

But, that's probably not something folks would want to do with blingy "town" boots LOL.


----------



## StandingOvation (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a pair of square-toed Ariats and a pair of Justin Gypsys. The Ariats lasted me 6 years of riding, walking around, and doing barn work. And are still in great shape, just a bit too small for me. The Gypsys aren't even a year old and are already showing some wear. They also stretched way out and now I have to wear them with thick wool socks to keep them from falling off.

Both were/are very comfortable, but the next boots I buy will not be Gypsys.


----------



## KayceeJo (Mar 10, 2013)

Justin Gypsys and the Ariat Fatbaby boots aren't necessarily made for work. They were originally designed to be more of a fashion style boot. Now that the "fashionable" style has changed to pointed toe, tall-shafted, tall-heeled boots, (for women anyway) they have been set to the backburner. 

For most people, they are comfortable, and they are nice because they are cheaper than most boots. They can fit well under some jeans because they have a short top. A 6" I believe. Ariat does have a taller style, the Probaby, that runs about 8" tall. The sole on those boots is a foam component, with only a very thin rubber lay on the bottom of the sole. And with it being a lug sole, (one solid piece) they cannot easily have heels replaced. For a basic boot they are okay, but if you are working in them they will not last very long. They also tend to stretch quite a bit, and have a shorter, wider, fit. So be sure that you get the right size if you get them.


----------



## HayleeDawn (Nov 11, 2013)

I actually got a pair of Justin Gypsys ( My first pair of boots that weren't ariats! ) and they fit under all my jeans. Must have been my old stretched out tall ariats that were causing my troubles. Thanks for all the help everyone!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi!
Quick question here, so I am looking into starting western riding and I had a question in regards to the heels. 
Justin Women's Sorrel Apache Boot - L2552
Besides the fact that I would consider these more for fashion, are the heels safe to ride in?
And other than fit and comfort preferences, is there a reason pointed toe boots should NOT be worn for riding?
I like taller boots and it seems harder to find taller boots with a shorter square heel so when these came up in my search I was happy but wasn't sure whether the heel would pose a problem?


----------



## Skijoring (Nov 15, 2013)

Smrobs and KayceeJo, thanks for commenting on the Wrangler Q-Babies. I was reading this thread and JUST about to ask about good riding jeans. I go for trail rides with a group at my barn every weekend and have to change into my breeches and chaps. It would be nice to show up in the jeans I plan to ride in so I don't have to announce "I'M CHANGING!!!" to the entire barn to keep them out of the tack room for 5 minutes so I can have some privacy :lol: I'm the only horse person in my family so bringing barn clothes home has been banned...it's like they think they're dirty or something :shock:

Anyway, I'm excited to buy my first western trail saddle for trail riding and was looking for good jeans to go with it (and liked the look of the Q-babies), so thanks for the comments! 

Haylee, I love your avatar pic, btw. It looks so peaceful and kind .


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

OP, Ariats have a wider shaft than Justins or even Tony Lamas. I know because Ariats are the only thing that fit my man-calves.

Right now I have a pair of Ariat Tombstones and I love them. I wear them everywhere, even to work and just out and about. They have the longer squared toe, which takes some getting used to walking in, but they look good on me because I have longer, thicker legs and they help elongate and slim my leg. My go-to boots for trail riding, though, are Ariat Terrains. They're a cross between riding boots an hiking boots, so if I do have to get off and walk, I've got traction and comfort.

As for jeans, I wear straight leg jeans and my boots fit under them just fine without the tops showing. In fact, most people don't know that I'm wearing boots unles they look all the way down at my feet.

These are my every day boots: http://www.ariat.com/Western/Women/Footwear/Professional/Tombstone.html 
I have them in the Sassy Brown. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HayleeDawn (Nov 11, 2013)

Skijoring said:


> Smrobs and KayceeJo, thanks for commenting on the Wrangler Q-Babies. I was reading this thread and JUST about to ask about good riding jeans. I go for trail rides with a group at my barn every weekend and have to change into my breeches and chaps. It would be nice to show up in the jeans I plan to ride in so I don't have to announce "I'M CHANGING!!!" to the entire barn to keep them out of the tack room for 5 minutes so I can have some privacy :lol: I'm the only horse person in my family so bringing barn clothes home has been banned...it's like they think they're dirty or something :shock:
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to buy my first western trail saddle for trail riding and was looking for good jeans to go with it (and liked the look of the Q-babies), so thanks for the comments!
> 
> Haylee, I love your avatar pic, btw. It looks so peaceful and kind .



Thank you!! He was actually licking/chewing my arm there.  Makes me giggle every time.


----------



## Taralynn (Nov 1, 2013)

I like the work cowboy boots, with the round toe... They are super comfy  and do good in lots of kinds of work haha


----------

